# Is this headboard crack likely to deteriorate?



## D725A (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got a new bed delivered, pine with teak finish. We noticed a crack in a knot on the headboard. We have a guy from the company coming tomorrow to look at it to decide whether to replace it so I wanted an informed unbiased opinion; we don't mind the appearance so much which we could fill with a marker but long term structure is our concern. I also realize I may have to attach a wide angle photo in addition to the close-up one I've attached so you might judge the location of the crack on the headboard. It's a few inches away from the left edge and it's visible from  the other side too. Headboards do come under a bit of stress and movement from sleepers' heads over time so I'm likely to insist it be replaced under warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 23, 2010)

I would say, based on the picture, that there is no long term structural concerns.

I'll also add that the piece seems to be a more rustic style and things like knots and so forth are part of the pieces character. Pine has a lot of knots. Look how many branches a Christmas tree has. 

If it was a high end piece from a custom furniture maker then I would object, in your case I think it may be a bit un-called for. That said, see what the company says and does. They may give you some options.

Actually, looking at the picture again, I'm not sure which crack you are referring to. The crack that looks white would be the one I object to. It looks like it was filled with something that didn't take up the stain. I would want that colored in to match. Just a brown sharpie marker will do that. The guy from the company will probably have something like that with him, have him do it. All the cracks are structurally okay.


----------



## D725A (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for your reply; yes, it was only the white crack we had objection to, and then only for the longterm. We like the rustic look. company guy was just here and touched it up so it's not visible. Showed me that it was only on the panel, couldn't spread past that, so my guess is we won't have to deal with it. Company also mentions that when heat comes on in winter there could be small areas that crack slightly that we can fill ourselves with the stain he left us.

Only thing i question is that when he applied touchup stain to a few bald spots on the bed drawers--and the cracked headboard--he was applying stain over wood that was already lacquered. (he didn't use a touchup brush, but took a rag and applied stain to the entire area then sprayed 'spray-zit' over it.) How can you apply stain over already lacquered area? He says no problem, and he seemed to know his stuff, but.....

Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah, no problem. The stain was probably some type of toner or something else that sits over the problem area, regular stain will cover as well, no worries. The quick-zit (thats new to me) was likely some spray lacquer or spray poly that was the same, or compatible with, the existing finish.


----------



## D725A (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks--I think correct lacquer name was M.L. CAMPBELL SPRAY ZIT WZ-2


----------



## astin (Nov 3, 2010)

Teak wood is known as the "iron wood".  It is very strong and durable.  But since you  purchased it new, I would have them replace it.


----------

